# CPU VIA C3



## nickvc (May 5, 2011)

Had an enquiry about these and I know absolutely nothing about e scrap...
They weigh around 34 grams and are ceramic CPUs with I think a brazed lid..
The writing on the back reads 
VIA C3tm 650MHz (100/6.5) 1.6v AG40QTO 0210 TAIWAN 0210 121821
The customer claims there's palladium and platinum in them I'm very doubtful but any information would be great...gold yield would be excellent even if just ballpark.
Don't ask for photos I'm a complete idiot when it comes to computers and am glad I can get on to the forum....
Thanks in advance..


----------



## Militoy (May 5, 2011)

I didn't find a specific content for your VIA Cyrix 3 processor - but most Cyrix CPUs around that speed are listed between .11g - .25g of gold. Because of the gold cap, I'd guess it to be close to .2g, like similar cyrix gold-capped designs. Don't know about other PMs.


----------

